# Electro-Harmonix Pitch Fork!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a winner to me, EHX is on a roll if you ask me!

[video=youtube_share;s2O2xaRfje0]http://youtu.be/s2O2xaRfje0[/video]


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

This pedal will put my Whammy V on the shelf! I can't wait to try one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool stuff, I like it too!

They don't rest on their laurels over at EHX, good to see.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow. This could likley replace my morpheus droptune and PS-6


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I say, one of the advantages of digital is that it lets you stuff a lot of features in a tiny package for low cost.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

TWRC said:


> This pedal will put my Whammy V on the shelf! I can't wait to try one.


why would this put your whammy out of business? Is it just the octave below and above you want or is it something else?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zurn said:


> Looks like a winner to me, EHX is on a roll if you ask me!


And they must be stopped, before I spend money on these cool pedals.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I tend to use the Whammy in Octave up or Down mode and rarely use the foot treadle. There are two things I really dislike about the Whammy; the footprint and the fact that you can't blend the pitch signal. This does everything I need it to do pitch-wise and takes up way less space.



the5chord said:


> why would this put your whammy out of business? Is it just the octave below and above you want or is it something else?


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought the new Digitech Drop pedal w/adapter a few weeks ago for $199 + tax. Built like a tank. No regrets. 

The nano Pitchfork also comes with an ac adapter but figure it will sell for about $130 + tax. Most (but not all) EHX pedals have great market value. It's on my list to buy just not sure how much I will use it. Need to play with it first.


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

Luke said:


> I bought the new Digitech Drop pedal w/adapter a few weeks ago for $199 + tax. Built like a tank. No regrets.
> 
> The nano Pitchfork also comes with an ac adapter but figure it will sell for about $130 + tax. Most (but not all) EHX pedals have great market value. It's on my list to buy just not sure how much I will use it. Need to play with it first.


Bought it yesterday for $139 + tax. There's only a couple settings I'm comfortable to play with; the rest is beyond my ...

It's OK. It does other stuff the DigiTech one does not do. 

Good value for sure.

(Going back to play on my B9 now. More fun there!!!)


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Picked one up last week.
Used it on my weekend gigs for quasi 12 string and was happy with it.
Now to see how it works with my bass


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I have always used the Boss Ps-6 instead of The digitech Whammy . The no mix knob kills the whammy for me. They MUST have a mix knob on the octave pedal or else it's useless to me, so I have always thought the whammy was over rated.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I just got s bit of flack on my youtube Pitchfork demo where I compare a couple of settings against the morpheus droptune. The MD kills it when playing distorted and an octave down with the mix at 50%. I was going for the rage against the machine sound.

The youtuber noted that the morpheus was pre-distortion and the PF was after. The PF was actually in the effects loop (where it should be) and the MD was also where it should be (I thought it would be a disservice to set them up in the signal chain where they never would be.

I switched them around just to see the difference. The PF was much worse in ALL areas pre-dis and in front of the amp.

Either way, I think the pedal is great. Especially for the price.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How does the price compare with a Whammy after you add a good expression pedal?

Just curious.


----------

